#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά/Σχεδιαστικά >  > > >  >  > LH-Λογισμική - Τέκτων: Κλειστή ομάδα στο facebook για τους χρήστες των Fespa - Fepla - Tekton και λοιπών προγραμμάτων της LH-Λογισμική

## Xάρης

Για τους χρήστες και δυνητικούς αγοραστές των προγραμμάτων της LH-Λογισμική, Fespa, Fepla, Tekton κ.λπ., δημιούργησα μια κλειστή ομάδα στο facebook: *https://www.facebook.com/groups/fespatekton/*

----------

